# a little Jap and cheddar salami in the works



## uncle_lar (Feb 19, 2010)

Thawed 10#s of venison to make some 
jap and cheddar salami.
combined with 8#s of pork butt and 2#s beef fat.
Here's the start. I use Rytek's reciped and add the japs and cheddar
I also add some mustard seeds

The meat semi thawed ready to grind

all ground and mixed. I used 15 large Japs and 6 cups of High temp cheddar.

all stuffed in 3 inch  fibrous casings. they will get smoked over hickory  for about 6 hours tomorrow, and finished in my Alto Shaam oven 

I will post the finished product tomorrow evening or Sunday.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh looking good.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 19, 2010)

Now I really like that recipe there Uncle lar. I would really like to know how it comes out to maybe alittle spicey thats the way I like it too.


----------



## rdknb (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks like your off to a good start


----------



## salmonclubber (Feb 20, 2010)

they look great nice job


----------



## bassman (Feb 20, 2010)

I'll be watching this.  I may want to give it a try.  Keep us posted.


----------



## uncle_lar (Feb 20, 2010)

they are in the smoker , have been for about 2 hours now.
tic toc, tic toc, stay tuned


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 20, 2010)

really nice lookin salami there Lar,

lookin forward to the final pics.


----------



## blzafour (Feb 20, 2010)

Looking like you are gonna have some good eatin' ..... nice job!

Blza


----------



## uncle_lar (Feb 21, 2010)

Here is the final after cooling in the fridge over night
thanks for watching



 the taste is nice and mld not too overpowering.I don't think I will change anything with the next batch


----------



## fourthwind (Feb 21, 2010)

I got to get that book..   That sausage looks great!


----------

